# glovebox inserts for impala's



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Seen someone made these glovebox inserts for your stereo to be installed so you would not have to tear up or modify your glovebox a while back they were for 60's style impala's, i believe the guy was in Texas. Any contact info would be appreciated


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

You are looking for the Homie Sin7. He is in Texas and makes the glovebox inserts. Here is the link to his thread. He does great work. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...love-box-cd-player-bezels.html?highlight=sin7


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

jbrazy said:


> You are looking for the Homie Sin7. He is in Texas and makes the glovebox inserts. Here is the link to his thread. He does great work. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...love-box-cd-player-bezels.html?highlight=sin7


Gracias carnal, that's exactly who i was looking for.....:thumbsup:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Hope it works out for you homie! TTT for the homie sin7 and his glovebox inserts. Help a fellow rider who is trying to succeed in the self employed world, and help your Impala's get a quality glovebox insert.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

hey you have a number, pmed no response


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I will see if I can get it


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

jbrazy said:


> I will see if I can get it


Thanks!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Any info for him familia.....:dunno:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

He should be contacting you soon if he has not already. Just keep checking your PM's


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: bad ass,,,


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

whats good fellas. Didnt get any PM's. I'll PM you. Thanks JBrazy !


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

No problem homie!!!! I will be contacting you about some things for my 64 after first of the year.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> whats good fellas. Didnt get any PM's. I'll PM you. Thanks JBrazy !


what do you need to be able to make the 62 inserts


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> what do you need to be able to make the 62 inserts


x62


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

I need a 1964 impala insert I bought one and now I need to replace it, you can contact me at 9162614857 steve


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I need one for a 60 impala


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 1, 2013)

Would like one for my 64! 

pm sent.


----------

